# Swim Bladder Betta?



## AlphaBeta (Jan 16, 2015)

I think my Betta has swim bladder, but I don't know if tut's all it is. I have tried every thing I can- the pea, starving him, freeze-dried blood worms, non-freezedried bloodworms, flakes, no flakes, a mixture of all of these. I honestly don't know what else to do! Is there a virus or bacteria that might be preventing him from this? He lies on his sides, he can't swim deeper without floating to the top. The water is filtered, heated to 84*F. He's a male Crowntail Betta. He also is in a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Once a fish gets anything stuck in its gut, it can get a bacterial infection that releases gases making bloating worse and making it harder for anything to pass. You can try a antibiotic flake food if the fish is still eating or soak his food in garlic as it is a natural one.

There are some reported remedies for "swim bladder" involving salt or epsom salt.

As long as the fish is still eating and pooping he could live a long time like this. Maybe even spontaneously recover.


----------

